# Members Motorhoming Guides - Help needed please.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They are here for those who haven't found them yet! :wink:

_*And I think we need another one - any volunteers please, just to collate a few suggestions?

(Please see below the image.)*_










Every few days somebody asks where to stay for the first night when they get off the boat in France. Quite understandable if it's their first time, but it seems a bit silly if experienced members have to repeat the same advice over and over again. :roll:

I'm sure they don't mind, but it would be much easier if we had a comprehensive guide we could simply point to! 

If someone is willing to gather together some suggestions, this forum (below) is intended for setting up new guides, collecting data and asking for comments, suggestions etc.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-179.html

I think it would be a valuable addition to the Members Guides, which is already an excellent resource.

Thanks - in hope and expectation. :wink: 

Dave 

P.S. I look after the Members Guides, and will offer any help required of course.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Would such a guide soon be out of date. Places to stay change/come and go. 

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> Would such a guide soon be out of date. Places to stay change/come and go. peedee


That's true of anywhere I guess Pete, but some of the "classics" seem pretty permanent . . . Gravelines and the harbour at Calais to name but a few. :wink:

You could always volunteer to check the list over every six months or so and keep it up to date! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Knowing what a decent chap you are  , I was thinking you might be volunteering to get it started at least! :? :?

No pressure mate!! 

None at all!! 8O

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't be of much use because I make a point of not staying near Calais unless I have to and then I only use sites. These are all listed in the MHF campsite database!

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> I wouldn't be of much use because I make a point of not staying near Calais unless I have to and then I only use sites. These are all listed in the MHF campsite database!
> peedee


A flimsy excuse Pete . . . nearly as flimsy as this reply is for bumping the post!  

All it needs I think is for someone to trawl the France Touring forum and gather a bunch of suggestions all together in one place.

Obviously addresses are vital, GPS Co-ords would be excellent, and a Google Maps link would be superb - but however it is presented it would be very handy for inexperienced members to have the data all in one place. 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Err, why would we choose this route in preference to reviews added to the campsite database?

It's bad enough having things in two places such as touring accounts in the forum and in a separately searchable blog. Which is why I do one and merely cross-ref from the other, given both already exist. Though I would have preferred we don't duplicate fundamental MHF functionality in the first place!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Focussed information Dave. :wink: 

One single post containing the dataset which is asked for on an almost daily basis by members who can't or won't search through the campsite database. :wink: 

Since it would be only a very limited subset it seems an easy solution to what is clearly an ongoing problem for very many members.

The current provision is clearly not working.

Have you a better suggestion?  

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, a volunteer hoovers up recent information in the forum and includes this in the campsite reviews. Then you have a graphical database and can see where the options are situated, before drilling down further with the superhuman difficulty of a mouse click.

Then point enquirers to the campsite database map.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

OK Dave, but most of the data is already there, and enquirers are repeatedly pointed to the Campsite Database.

Don't work though does it!! :roll: 

I was just trying to think of an easier answer, but maybe there isn't one. :roll: 

Many members have problems with the Search button, so I'm not surprised they can't manage the Database. Some folk are not very confident on the computer!

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well unless people explain their difficulty, it's a bit difficult to fix.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think they can sometimes Dave.

To some people, especially those of a certain age, computers are "black boxes".

It's almost a case of having to know the answer before one can ask a sensible question.

At the very least one has to know and understand what one is trying to achieve, and without some experience *and success* many people are simply lost! 8O

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Dave,
On a different tack, another common question is setting up and tuning a TV for Terrestrial (Freeview) reception in the UK. As I have lived and breathed DVB-T ever since the inception and am a member of the trade bodies and Government user panels, I am willing to provide such a guide if you feel a need. It might also save me writing the same reply at least once a week.
If you feel it is worth it I can have it ready for Global.
Gerry


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Guys - can i but in - i'm a VERY experienced computer user, yet it was one of my postings that asked about where to stay in Dieppe (followed by somebody asking about calais) that seems to have triggered this posting.

The reason wasn;t that i can't find the resources - i have the 'all the aires' book, campsites books, the downloaded aires from campingcar-info. I'm also fluent french, so can;t blame that either.

The reason was that i wanted uptodate user experience- trying to find that nugget of information that might get me the best nights sleep, in the best possible location, far from the madding crowds. You can't really get that from the resources (the campingcar-info database has some reviews). You simply can;t beat reviews, as i've found out when travelling the world and stopping in hotels. I suppose i was looking for a Camping car version of tripadvisor.com

Also, add onto the reasons for asking, being a little bit bone idle, and being spoilt in the past.

Great website - taught me a lot - keep it up guys.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Dave,
> On a different tack, another common question is setting up and tuning a TV for Terrestrial (Freeview) reception in the UK. As I have lived and breathed DVB-T ever since the inception and am a member of the trade bodies and Government user panels, I am willing to provide such a guide if you feel a need. It might also save me writing the same reply at least once a week.
> If you feel it is worth it I can have it ready for Global.
> Gerry


I think it would be very much appreciated Gerry, and thanks for the offer.

If you want to work on it and offer it for comment before finalising the finished guide, I suggest you use this forum. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-179.html

Then when you are happy with it, let me know (_PM is safest - I'll be certain to notice_) and I'll transfer it to the archive for you.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"trying to find that nugget of information that might get me the best nights sleep, in the best possible location, far from the madding crowds"

I sympathise. Life is hell being an optimiser. I actually don't mind not having a choice. But if I have one, and I KNOW the information is out there, then good enough just doesn't hack it 

I wiped out most of a day last weekend selecting a villa on Majorca. Only staying in it a week.....

Dave


----------

